# Marvel 40



## Big River (Sep 3, 2008)

I WOULD APPRECIATE ANY COMMENTS ABOUT THE MARVEL 40. positive or negative. thanks....Big River


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

I like the one I have it can do many jobs  , I also have a plate on so I can use it in the router table for small jobs,,the plunge base needs just a little bit of rework but it's a easy fix...(little sloppy and no stop,I use a stop ring for a drill bits )

====



Big River said:


> I WOULD APPRECIATE ANY COMMENTS ABOUT THE MARVEL 40. positive or negative. thanks....Big River


----------

